# b12 lower tie bars



## Nismo87R (Mar 25, 2003)

has anybody here tried to do a lower rear tie bar for the b12? or would a tie bar from another car fit the b12? kinda like these


----------



## astreamk1 (Apr 16, 2004)

Do these bars go from side to side, or front to rear ? I don't think bracing the rear of the B12 from side to side would be of any benefit, except the tops of the rear strut towers. 

I do know that these cars have some decent front to rear play on the rear control arms. the only real thing keeping them straight is the rear swaybar. 

adding some poly bushings back there would probably be a worthwhile cause.


----------



## Nismo87R (Mar 25, 2003)

they go from side to side on the control arms


----------



## Slacky (May 31, 2004)

wtf are those, some type of suspension stiffener... they look about the size of a parrallel link


----------



## astreamk1 (Apr 16, 2004)

the control rear control arms are mounted on that center brace which is like a channel that runs all the way across the back of the car. IMO, there is not much room for movement side to side. If you want to see something scary, disconnect the end links on the rear swaybar, jack up the car, and wiggle the rear wheel from front to back. you'll see just how weak it is back there.


----------



## Nismo87R (Mar 25, 2003)

this what they look like on a civic i want something like that


----------



## astreamk1 (Apr 16, 2004)

I'd reccomend getting one of THESE first. definately helps tighten the rear end up. :thumbup:


----------



## Nismo87R (Mar 25, 2003)

i already have a cusco b12 rear strut bar :fluffy:


----------



## astreamk1 (Apr 16, 2004)

Hopefully I will be installing a Whiteline rear swaybar w/poly bushings here shortly and a Whiteline 4 point front lower brace. Should see some significant improvement from that.


----------



## Nismo87R (Mar 25, 2003)

damm ryan i did not know that white line made a rear bar also do you have pics?


----------



## astreamk1 (Apr 16, 2004)

No pics handy, but I'll try to find you something.


----------



## Slacky (May 31, 2004)

looks like im gonna get one cus my 89s rear is everywhere if i have any weight in back


----------



## astreamk1 (Apr 16, 2004)

Slacky said:


> looks like im gonna get one cus my 89s rear is everywhere if i have any weight in back



Nice thing is, it will fit your B12 and your B13, so you can always switch it over later.


----------



## Popkorn (Nov 16, 2003)

Dang! Does this mean you don't want to do a group buy on a set of rear polys?


----------



## astreamk1 (Apr 16, 2004)

I actually happened upon the rear bar and front brace by chance. Nismodriver is parting out his B12, so I snagged them. 

We'll see what happens on the bushings, I have still been kicking that idea around. Almost got rid of all of the first ones. 

I am definatley going to do something else for the cars, but not sure just what yet ???


----------



## Popkorn (Nov 16, 2003)

astreamk1 said:


> I am definatley going to do something else for the cars, but not sure just what yet ???


I don't really have a need for anything elaborate. But the front sticks to the road like glue. You can really feel the 18yr old rubber bushings in the back. The good thing about a rear bushing set would be the end bushings as they are the same on all Sentra shways and you probly would'nt have to sit on them as long. I saw a pair of Nismo end bushings a couple years ago and passed on them cuz I was not sure they would fit. Now I know they will.


----------



## astreamk1 (Apr 16, 2004)

Popkorn said:


> I don't really have a need for anything elaborate. But the front sticks to the road like glue. You can really feel the 18yr old rubber bushings in the back. The good thing about a rear bushing set would be the end bushings as they are the same on all Sentra shways and you probly would'nt have to sit on them as long. I saw a pair of Nismo end bushings a couple years ago and passed on them cuz I was not sure they would fit. Now I know they will.


I am a firm believer that a full rear poly set would be the shit on these cars as they are weak back there. I have really enjoyed doing the whole bushing thing as it was a cool project and I got to meet a lot of good people around here. :thumbup: 

There are actually 3 different bushings to that rear set, the set up fees for the moulds are what kills the deal !! If I can work something out, I'll probably still try to get something going for everyone.


----------



## greenbean699 (Jan 18, 2004)

astreamk1 said:


> I am a firm believer that a full rear poly set would be the shit on these cars as they are weak back there. I have really enjoyed doing the whole bushing thing as it was a cool project and I got to meet a lot of good people around here. :thumbup:
> 
> There are actually 3 different bushings to that rear set, the set up fees for the moulds are what kills the deal !! If I can work something out, I'll probably still try to get something going for everyone.


Yeah i would like to hear that you have decited to go and get them molded, cuz i'm like you ..the rear is too weak and needs attention. I am all for the group buy if you decide to. Even if i cant come up with the money right away i will still buy a set or two.. i have a b12 ga16de project comming up soon. 

The front bushings really helped alot and can't wait to see what the results will be for the rear!


----------



## Popkorn (Nov 16, 2003)

astreamk1 said:


> I am a firm believer that a full rear poly set would be the shit on these cars as they are weak back there. I have really enjoyed doing the whole bushing thing as it was a cool project and I got to meet a lot of good people around here. :thumbup:
> 
> There are actually 3 different bushings to that rear set, the set up fees for the moulds are what kills the deal !! If I can work something out, I'll probably still try to get something going for everyone.


For a daily driver, poly would really be the shniz. Cant be any worse than the 18 yr old rubbers. 
And yea, the end bushings are 2 pcs. But they work on all B12/kn13 sways. 
How many peeps are interested?


----------



## mille-16i (Jun 16, 2004)

I would be interested in some.


----------



## greenbean699 (Jan 18, 2004)

Popkorn said:


> For a daily driver, poly would really be the shniz. Cant be any worse than the 18 yr old rubbers.
> And yea, the end bushings are 2 pcs. But they work on all B12/kn13 sways.
> How many peeps are interested?


Count me in also :thumbup:


----------



## Slacky (May 31, 2004)

i would LOVE to have my ass end not bounce around like fat guy joggin so im down for the buy


----------



## SuperStock (Dec 31, 2003)

im in. keep me posted


----------

